# Can't fight this wind much longer



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to think that rain was the biggest threat until this year. These winds are ferocious. Even my castle walls, which are very heavy, are in motion. We can't even begin to think about putting anything out there for at least another day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Isn't this wind insane? I don't have way as much as most people on here, but a few things I have outside have blown down/away in the past 2 days. I brought some things in and hopefully can get it all back up later (after 5 I think the wind advisory ends).


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Same here at this end of the state my friend. I've brought everything inside, cancelled the event for Saturday and Monday and will now just work on Tuesday if this wind dies down. I'm making a sign explaining why there is no haunt out there in case anyone shows tomorrow night, or in case they've been living in a cave and can't figure it out on their own.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

The wind has been killing us up here also. Yesterday my props took a beatiing.


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeap, diddo here, had dime size hail last night also...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL, I was just out there building a new dungeon wall, and when I lifted it up, I almost went ass over tea kettle, lol. The neighborhood kids are busy going back and forth along the front of the property, they can't see what I'm up to with this hedge blocking the view, but it's giving me the inspiration to keep going.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Some of my tombstones flew out of there screws here in new jersey.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah what is up with this wind. geesh! most of our plastic has been ripped but some staples are still holding strong. I'll be out early tuesday securring it down again. But more staples so I can staple the hell outta things before we start.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The big ghostie hanging outside ripped his cord loose, I've got a quick repair but not putting him up again until it dies down. Good news, Tuesday's supposed to be calm and above 60 degrees!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

same here im going nuts everything back in the house hopefully mon . it all goes out


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

The wind ruined my spider webs, broke a skeleton and knocekd over my reaper. 
Hopefuly it will die down tomorrow.


----------

